# Purchasing - GunShows, Internet, Local?



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Out of the blue, wife said "We are going to the gunshow" some 2 hours away (perhaps related to gun background checks). Not looking a gift-horse in the mouth, I said "OK". Snowstorms knocked us out of this trip, but this got me thinking ... what's the best place to buy a handgun:

1. at a gunshow (dealers show up with guaranteed inventory?)
2. place order directly with manufacturer's website, ship to local FFL
3. find a local FFL/gunsmith
4. any other options?

One local ffl didn't want to order something for me, but they would receive the gun for me. Where's the best place you've found to purchase yours at?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

A local FFL or sporting goods store that sells guns is probably your best bet now.

Inventory will be low and prices high.

Six months ago, your best option was to order online from a vendor like this one and have it shipped to a local FFL in your area. (The seller's web site will list local FFLs in your area.) Pay the web based vendor for the gun online and a few days later pay the FFL a fee (like $25) when it arrives at his place of business. That still works, but not as well as it once did.

Gun shows are good, too, but prices are usually crazy high right now.

Another option is gun owners' forums in your state with "For Sale" sections. Like this: for Mississippi.

There are national forums, too, but probably useless for your needs. Like this one: AR15.com


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Around here it’s slim pickens at shows and shops. My last pistol,I bought online and had shipped to a local shop for pick up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

slim picking most every where right now , the time to buy a gun was 13 months ago but there are still some around to be had.

what are you looking for ?


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Ultimately, CCW's for wife and 1 daughter. Perhaps a taurus judge for me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Ultimately, CCW's for wife and 1 daughter. Perhaps a taurus judge for me.


I am not a judge fan

it is a brick , very heavy
it holds 5 rounds 
shot shells need a longer barrel to get the needed velocity to give decent pentation

if your shooting a lot of snakes at a couple yards I can see the appeal although I understand 38 and 45 snake shot works fine then you have a lighter more versatile tool. 

other than that a 45lc 6 round revolver or lots of other guns intended for single projectile and not shot shells are a better choice 
lighter weight , greater capacity, faster reload equal or better accuracy.

I know most self defense shootings require no reload , however times they are a changing.
any gun that takes longer to reload than empty is at a disadvantage.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you could find them and yourself something with ammo commonality say you all went 9mm then you would have one ammo to stock.
even if you were to got 38s for them and 357 for you you can still all use the 38 ammo.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The Outdoors Trader is great for Georgia residence. You can check sellers or buyers history to see who you are dealing with,
They are going national and you can see links to states if u scroll down. The search by Zip Code is great if the state is active.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

I think I've answered my own question wrt gunshows ... the "return" policy of these show vendors is horrible. They are all wanting ticket purchases in advance, and there is no refund if the weather knocks you out (as it did when we tried to plan a 2-hour drive to a show). This seems to limit it (at least in winter) to folks who live in the same city, and can at least crawl thru thick snow to the show, much less drive.

RK Shows is one such venue producer ... no refund if bad weather, nor would they have allowed us to use tickets on another show that year, if we purchase them. I'll stay away from shows like these.

Back to local vendors and internet ...


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

The judge would've been the poly frame version, which hopefully would reduce weight. But, I was after the ability to use .410's in it, If I can do that some other way (sans shotgun), then maybe the judge isn't needed. Can any .45 revolver also fire .410's, or was this a special feature of a judge?

The ladies are after lightweight, compact, .380 or 9mm ... we already have a .380 for target shooting, and they now prefer that to a .22 ... the .22 would be too puny for them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There's a few that fire 410 and .45 lc, I couldn't remember the one I considered that was not a Taurus. This site had it, Magnum Research.





__





Handguns - Guns: .410/.45 Long Colt | iAmmo


.410/.45 Long Colt




www.iammo.com


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Lately, you buy what you can find where you can find it and pay a premium for it. Manufacturers are backordered into 2022 on all the popular guns. Same with ammo. Expect to pay a buck a round for normal handgun calibers. Will only get worse for the foreseeable future.

Jeff


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

45 lc guns will not take 410 shells which are 2 1/2 or 3 inch which makes for a long jump to the rifling for the 45lc but the 45lc hits harder than the 410 shells , if you get the special personal defense shells for the 410 they get better. but normal 410 shells are made for a 18 inch or longer barrel.

CCI makes snake shot for the 45lc , 38spl , and some other cartridges.

all the shows around here are cash at the door pay when you get there. our club charges 7 dollars kids are free with an adult.

it would be worth taking them to a range that rents if there are any around you , have them try a few 9mm and 380 guns at an indoor range bring ear plugs and muffs for a more enjoyable experience it gets loud. 

around here there are very few deals on any new guns at a gun show , occasionally an older used handgun.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> I think I've answered my own question wrt gunshows ... the "return" policy of these show vendors is horrible.


Guns don’t generally have the same return options we’ve come to expect with modern retailers, no matter where you buy. Even Walmart, if you buy a gun and discover it’s defective in the parking lot, it’s your gun, and up to you to work it out with the manufacturer.

Don’t let a poor return policy scare you off from the right gun/deal/price.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

If your goal is to have your handgun not be on a government list you have to buy from a private individual so no background check is needed. You both have to be a resident of the same state. You can find the seller at gun shows, state gun swap web sites. or in a back alley in the seedy part of town. Eighty per cent of the sellers at gun shows have an FFL and so must do a background check. That leaves 20% who don't. 

Since you are going to get CCWs you will be on a government list as hand gun owners but they won't know specific guns or how many. When the government starts confiscating handguns mine are going to be buried sealed in 6 inch PVC.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> If your goal is to have your handgun not be on a government list you have to buy from a private individual so no background check is needed. You both have to be a resident of the same state. You can find the seller at gun shows, state gun swap web sites. or in a back alley in the seedy part of town. Eighty per cent of the sellers at gun shows have an FFL and so must do a background check. That leaves 20% who don't.
> 
> Since you are going to get CCWs you will be on a government list as hand gun owners but they won't know specific guns or how many. When the government starts confiscating handguns mine are going to be buried sealed in 6 inch PVC.


I don't disagree, but after we are dead, our spouses and children will turn in all our guns to avoid the consequences of being caught with one.

And when the left gets through with eliminating the 2nd Amendment, EVERYBODY (including us) will be so scared of getting caught with a gun that we will get one out only to save our life or our family members' lives.

No more target practice. No more plinking (even on our own land). No more hunting---except with a government approved .22 bolt or lever action rifle.

And ammo and reloading supplies will be virtually impossible to get.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> I don't disagree, but after we are dead, our spouses and children will turn in all our guns to avoid the consequences of being caught with one.
> 
> And when the left gets through with eliminating the 2nd Amendment, EVERYBODY (including us) will be so scared of getting caught with a gun that we will get one out only to save our life or our family members' lives.
> 
> ...


the only reason for a nice casket I can think of is to have me cremated and placed in the corner then fill the casket up with guns and ammo sealed in vacuum bags.

if your kids will turn in your guns rather than bury them your not raising them right.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My sons and grandsons are Wolverines. Turning in guns isn’t happening.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if your kids will turn in your guns rather than bury them your not raising them right.


When you think it’s time to start burying your guns, it’s actually time to dig them up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> When you think it’s time to start burying your guns, it’s actually time to dig them up.



I know , and that comes from April the 19th 1775 , they burred the concord Armory in the furrows of the plow largely on the Barret farm and let the red coats march right past them.


----------

